# Aquadive Bathysphere, trying various straps...



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

I recently obtained my Bathysphere GMT - really very satisfied with it :-!
Wore it daily over the course of my holiday, net result - 0 seconds deviation in 14 days!

In my opinion it looks really great on the original 'Beads of Rice' bracelet as well as on Isofrane rubber strap. Still feeling the itch to try some other straps, though. Have tried some black/orange NATO - didn't really work for me due to thickness of the case. Also have a Hirsch Robby sailcloth/orange rubber on order, looking forward to trying it on.

Unfortunately, somehow I managed to break one of the Aquadive spring bars, even though I was quite careful with it... :roll: Here's hoping I'll be able to obtain a replacement from AD.

Some pictures below...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Great watch, I really like the GMT functionality.

I think it would look good on a mesh bracelet. Or an Orange Isofrane to make the GMT hand pop.


IG: Tradekraft


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I wear my BS 500 0n mesh.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes on Isofrane.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd be curious to know how your BOR bracelet fits your GMT. On my 100 SS it does not pivot so well on the helium release valve side as the protruding valve prevents it from bending.


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

I had indeed read earlier reports that the BOR has some fitting issues on the SS model. 
On my GMT the BOR sometimes touches the HEV ever so slightly, but never enough to snag or prevent it from bending. Perhaps there was a slight repositioning of the lug holes or a slightly longer lug on the GMT?


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hanz L said:


> I had indeed read earlier reports that the BOR has some fitting issues on the SS model.
> On my GMT the BOR sometimes touches the HEV ever so slightly, but never enough to snag or prevent it from bending. Perhaps there was a slight repositioning of the lug holes or a slightly longer lug on the GMT?


I may try slimmer spring bars but I doubt it would make much of a difference.


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of bracelets, mesh or else and in my opinion the Isofrane suits the Aquadive best. Really a great combination!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

plarmium said:


> I am not a fan of bracelets, mesh or else and in my opinion the Isofrane suits the Aquadive best. Really a great combination!


I would agree but the AD BOR bracelet is an exception.


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

On a cork strap...


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

1st pic w/steel strap looks pretty cool!


----------

